# Spiderman 3 (Beware: Possible Spoiler Info)



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So, did anyone else see it this weekend? I managed to catch it yesterday.

Overall, I thought it was OK. It dragged in a few parts but I still enjoyed it. I watched Spiderman 1 and 2 on Saturday so I was all prepped for the third one. 

After watching all three, I decided that they do make a good trilogy. I like consistency and they all fit together nicely. Just wish Danny Elfman did the music for Spiderman 3. I missed some of his cues. It definitely has a different flavor musically.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Us nerds at work went after lunch Friday. We all liked it. My nephew saw it and didn't like it (he's 24). I think that growing up with comics and loving the whole Spidey/Venom thing, it's almost thrilling to see it done on the big screen, regardless of the 'flaws'.



Spoiler



I wish they could have kept Venom for a Spidey 4. I think he deserves his own entire movie!


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

dmspen said:


> Us nerds at work went after lunch Friday. We all liked it. My nephew saw it and didn't like it (he's 24). I think that growing up with comics and loving the whole Spidey/Venom thing, it's almost thrilling to see it done on the big screen, regardless of the 'flaws'.


wow, i guess you forgot to mention SPOILER ALERT!!!

thanks bud.....

:nono2:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Spoiler fixed above and thread title updated.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ooops! Dan's quote contains the spoiler. :sure:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Oops! Sorry! Wasn't thinking about 'what I wrote' being a spoiler! Gosh, I feel dumb!

So, what's next? Doc Connor as the Lizard? Rhino? Mysterio? CARNAGE?

MARY JANE AS SPIDERWOMAN!?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My thoughts? I reviewed it for ComicBoards.com: http://www.comicboards.com/reviews.php?ReviewID=102 (No major plot spoilers.)


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> My thoughts? I reviewed it for ComicBoards.com: http://www.comicboards.com/reviews.php?ReviewID=102 (No major plot spoilers.)


Nice work on the review!

I was out of the country on vacation so I just saw it earlier this week (otherwise I would have went opening weekend) and I definitely enjoyed it. I haven't been able to put my finger on it yet, but I did come away feeling that something was missing, this annoys me so I will probably have to go see it again and see if I have the same reaction. I am a HUGE fan of the series and the comicbooks (it was probably the first non "See Dick and Jane" type reading for me) and the only thing I can imagine is that it seemed like there were many more complete CG scenes and that the visual effects had a considerably different look to them than the first two movies - but that could change completely when I see it again.

If Shrek 3, Pirates 3 and Harry Potter 5 come close to being as good as Spidy 3 we are in for a GREAT summer of movies!!

Now the real question, do they make a Spidey 4, etc and if so how do they prevent the series from going the way of the Superman (anyone remember Richard Prior as a Tech-Geek Super Villian??) and Batman (there are too many bad moments to mention) movie franchises????


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Nice work on the review!
> 
> I was out of the country on vacation so I just saw it earlier this week (otherwise I would have went opening weekend) and I definitely enjoyed it. I haven't been able to put my finger on it yet, but I did come away feeling that something was missing, this annoys me so I will probably have to go see it again and see if I have the same reaction. I am a HUGE fan of the series and the comicbooks (it was probably the first non "See Dick and Jane" type reading for me) and the only thing I can imagine is that it seemed like there were many more complete CG scenes and that the visual effects had a considerably different look to them than the first two movies - but that could change completely when I see it again.
> 
> ...


I believe that was superman 4 where the supercomputer turned Lex Luthors henchwoman into a cyborg and he as always tried to kill superman with those rockets as for the Batman franchise well all i can say is RIP and good riddance not to say i didnt watch them all but as for a spidey 4 i say they should count their profits and pack it up i hope Warner goes through with Justice League


----------

